# Music from atoms



## iflchris (Apr 14, 2008)

Ideasforlife.tv have produced a video you might find interesting about a collaboration between a contemporary classical music group and a centre for Nuclear Magnetic Resonance Spectroscopy. The video is here - http://www.ideasforlife.tv/watch/107


----------

